# ABB 07 KT 94 -> Software?



## Betriebselektriker28 (27 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Software ich verwenden kann, um von einer ABB 07 KT 94 das Programm zu sichern und auch wieder auf eine neue zu laden?
Bzw, wo ich die bekomme? 

Was benötige ich für ein Kabel, bzw hat wer die Anschlussbelegung?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Oktober 2016)

Echt jetzt? Niemand? :shock:
Ich weiß das Zeug ist alt, aber irgend jemand wird doch schon mal was damit zu tun gehabt haben, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

also in dem Handbuch:

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...iF0l20nAet_YzQ&bvm=bv.136811127,d.d24&cad=rja


steht drin, dass sie mit der Steuerungssoftware AC31 programmiert wird. Ich selber hatte noch nie
was mit der Steuerung zu tun. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal bei ABB anrufen / anschreiben.

Mehr kann ich leider nicht sagen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen! 

Ich habe jetzt bereits eine Anfrage an ABB und an den Maschinenhersteller gesendet. 
Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Wir haben von den Teilen leider einen ganzen Haufen verbaut, die Maschinen sind bis zu 13 Jahre alt.
Eine CPU zickt nun rum. Scheint zwar nur ein Kontaktproblem gewesen zu sein, hat mir aber gezeigt das wir ein richtiges Problem haben wenn eine abraucht.

Man bekommt die CPU´s immerhin fix fertig programmiert noch vom Maschinenhersteller. Ich trau mich aber kaum schreiben um welchen Preis. :twisted:

Das passiert eben wenn man sich nicht zeitgerecht darum kümmert.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2016)

Ja, 
das ist egal, wie viele auf Siemens SPS schimpfen, der Vorteil von Siemens SPS´n und Panel.
Man findet in fast jedem Ort oder zumindest Stadt jemanden, der einem helfen könnte.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 Oktober 2016)

Die Ersatzteilsituation bei Siemens ist ein Traum...viele reparieren das Zeug, gebrauchte Teile ohne Ende....alles cool. 
Haben selber noch nen Kasten voller S5 Teile. 

Zum Vergleich: 
Die gesuchte SPS mit ARC-Net Schnittstelle ist bei Ebay gerade mal 2x vorhanden und das sind gebrauchte Module wo das Gehäuse schon zerbröselt. :neutral:
Gebraucht, ungetestet um 2400€ :shock:

Das beste war aber meine Anfrage bei ABB für passende Pufferbatterien.
30 Stück um knapp 4000€ 
Listenpreis 180€ das Stück. :shock::shock::shock:
Da hab ich doch glatt den Lötkolben geschwungen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2016)

Für 30 Pufferbatterien 4000 €. Lieber Gott. Was ist denn das Problem mit deiner ABB.
Vielleicht kann man diese auch reparieren lassen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (29 Oktober 2016)

Das Problem war ein "Wackelkontakt" auf dem 1. Eingangsbit...

Durch klopfen auf die Steuerung konnte es zum flackern gebracht werden. 
Da es sich um einen Drehgeberimpuls handelt, hat dies zu undefinierbaren Timing Problemen geführt.
Zudem zerbröselt die Halterung, und die SPS hatte keinen Halt mehr auf der Hutschiene. (Jetz mit Kabelbindern festgezurrt)

Es handelt sich um Streckblasmaschinen für PET Flaschen. Die Steuerung dreht sich mit den Blasformen auf einem Karusell mit.  



Ich denke zwar das es ein schlechter Kontakt über die Steckeverbindung für den Eingang war, kann aber nicht 100% sicher sein.


Für die Zukunft würde ich da gerne ein paar Reserve CPU´s kaufen und die Software zur Verfügung haben. 
Keine Ahnung ob das Zeug jemand repariert.
Ich hoffe aber das es bei ABB eine Art "Austauschprogramm" gibt. Wie bei Siemens eben.


----------



## Strömling (30 Oktober 2016)

Hallo
Was du brauchst steht schon in der pdf im Beitrag #3 drin 

Seite 94/95   um welche SPSen  gehts?: R161 , R261  oder beide?

Wird die Arcnet-Schnittstelle gebraucht?

Seite 122/123   ist eine Speicherkarte gesteckt ? 

Seite 136
Programming and test software and operating manual 
(both 907 PC 33 and 907 PC 331 are required)


907 PC 33 German 

Order No. GJP5 2039 00 R302

907 PC 331 German 

Order No. GJP5 2045 00 R402
https://library.e.abb.com/public/8a7899d901600f7ac1257c2100539a4f/2CDC120029M0101.pdf

und einen uralten Rechner mit MS DOS  oder einen mit MS DOS emulator Fenster der sicher auf die serielle COM 1 zugreifen kann .
(älter als XP)


Programmierkabel war nichts spezielles

Wie und ob die Programmierung  auch über die Arcnet-Schnittstelle geht ,weiss ich nicht.


MfG


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe mal so eine Maschine laufen sehen. Ich glaube von KHS Anker. Wie gesagt, wenn das
Problem nur ein Wackelkontakt ist, kann man diese ja reparieren oder reparieren lassen.
Aber natürlich ist es sinnvoll sich Ersatz ins Lager zu legen. Ich suche auch immer wieder längere
Zeit Steuerungen. Wenn man diese nicht dringend braucht, findet man irgendwann mit Glück eine
deutlich günstiger ( bei diversen Händlern mit Garantie )

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (30 Oktober 2016)

@Strömling:

Vielen Dank das du mir das rausgesucht hast! 

Arc-Net wird verwendet, es sind mehrere dieser CPU´s darüber verbunden.
Den Rest schau ich mir dann nächste Woche an!

Wenn eine Speicherkarte gesteckt ist, reicht es dann diese umzustecken in die neue Steuerung?
Edit: Das klingt ja sehr intersssant. Man kann das Programm also per SmartMedia Karte übertragen...vielleicht sind ja welche gesteckt, hab nicht mal gewusst das dort ein Steckplatz ist. 
Eventuell wäre das schon die Lösung.

Dosbox oder eine VM mit z.b. Windows 98 würde nicht reichen? Irgendwo werde ich aber auch sicher einen alten Laptop auftreiben können. 



@DeltaMikeAir:

Genaugenommen ist es eine SIG Corpoplast Maschine...die wurden wiederum von KHS übernommen. Gut geraten.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (30 Oktober 2016)

Mir ist da noch etwas eingefallen!

Ich hatte das Problem mit einem DOS Programm für alte Lauer Bedien Panele schon mal.
Da hat mir das hier geholfen: http://kithara.com/de/produkte/dos-enabler


Damit müsste ich ja die ABB Software auch unter Windows 7 zum laufen bringen.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 Mai 2019)

Und keine 3 Jahre später ist das Problem aktueller den je. 
Am Dienstag hat es uns in eine KT94 reingeregnet, was die SPS mit aufleuchten sämtlicher LED außer "RUN" quittiert hat. 


Also habe ich nochmal gegoogelt wie das funktioniert und meinen eigenen Thread wieder gefunden. 


Ich schreibe hier mal ein paar wichtige Fakten zusammen falls es mal jemand braucht:

-Software CS31 (gratis von ABB bekommen)
-Betriebssystem: Windows XP-32 Bit
-Schnittstellen Software: Kithara Dos Enabler 2009- 
Einstellung für Kithara: 
startet wenn mpst.exe (CS31) ausgeführt wird
COM1:  UART Emulation mit Kithara Real time Driver
-Kabel: Interface Cable 07 SK 90 R1 
-Adapter für COM1: 1x Serial Port Adapter von Siemens von 24 auf 9 polig, 1x Sub-D Buchse auf Sub-Buchse Adapter von OP3 
-Passwort in CS31:   cs31 (hab ich doch glatt erraten!)

Das ganze Adaptergedöns kann man sich natürlich schenken wenn man das Kabel gleich richtig lötet...aber hatte keine Lust rumzulöten.  

Jetzt komme ich zumindest mal online, und kann die Programme sichern, laden, Status ansehen usw.
Sehr benutzerfreundlich ist das ganze halt nicht für einen S7- Spezi. :shock: 


Danke nochmal für alle die hier etwas sinnvolles beigetragen haben!


----------



## Dietmar74 (10 Oktober 2019)

*Dringend*



Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Und keine 3 Jahre später ist das Problem aktueller den je.
> Am Dienstag hat es uns in eine KT94 reingeregnet, was die SPS mit aufleuchten sämtlicher LED außer "RUN" quittiert hat.
> 
> 
> ...



hallo recht vielen dank fuer deine infos, ich bin in den gleichen problemen wie du auch. SPS mit Busteilnehmer, aber die Steuerung ist da ein wennig am spinnen. Und ich muss mich mit der SPS 07KT94 verbinden. Ich habe vergebens versucht mir die Software zu besorgen, aber ohne erfolg. Ist es Dir nicht moeglich, mir die Software  berreit zustellen. Danke im Vorraus.
Dietmar


----------



## Dietmar74 (10 Oktober 2019)

hallo recht vielen dank fuer deine infos , ich bin in den gleichen problemen wie du auch:sb13:. SPS mit 10 Busteilnehmer, aber die Steuerung ist da ein wennig am spinnen wasserschaden. Und ich muss mich mit der SPS 07KT94 verbinden. Ich habe vergebens versucht mir die Software zu besorgen, aber ohne erfolg. Ist es Dir nicht moeglich, mir die Software berreit zustellen. Danke im Vorraus:sm24:.
Dietmar


----------



## Spassbass (10 Oktober 2019)

Es gbit auch mittlerwile USB ArcNet Adapter. Die laufen auch auf Windows 7. 
Müsste dieser hier gewesen sein. Da muss man zumindest nicht mehr mit DOS rumkämpfen.
https://shop.sohard.de/de/sh-arc-usb-k1


----------



## Dietmar74 (10 Oktober 2019)

*Dringend*



Spassbass schrieb:


> Es gbit auch mittlerwile USB ArcNet Adapter. Die laufen auch auf Windows 7.
> Müsste dieser hier gewesen sein. Da muss man zumindest nicht mehr mit DOS rumkämpfen.
> https://shop.sohard.de/de/sh-arc-usb-k1





Danke fuer diesen Link. Aber meine bitte an dich ist, kannst Du mir nicht die Software CS31 bereitstellen, weil diese Software fehlt mir nur noch. Wäre nett wenn Du mir mit dieser helfen kannst. ich habe an den Support der ABB geschrieben aber die antworten nicht. Und es ist ein wenig dringend, da die Anlage jetzt schon 1,5 Wochen steht.


----------



## Spassbass (10 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dietmar. Ich habe leider die Software nicht. Ich habe bei meinem Ex-Arbeitgeber damit gearbeitet, dieser hatte allerdings eine eigengepflegte Spezialversion die ich nicht mitnehmen durfte. 
Ich habe allerdings gute Kontakte zum ABB Vertrieb. Den werde ich morgen mal anrufen und ihn bitten mir die Software zukommen zu lassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dietmar74 (10 Oktober 2019)

Ok, Danke dir im Voraus fuer deine Hilfe.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (10 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe die Software am Firmenserver...habe sie damals gratis vom ABB Vertrieb bekommen, eine Email hat gerreicht.

Schreib mir morgen Vormittag eine PN, dann kann ich dir sicher auch weiterhelfen. 
Nur als Erinnerung...


----------

